# urban logging



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

Found two different types of logs today while "logging" here in town. The first is what I think is elm of some sort, as there are elms with similar bark in the area. The second, I don't have a clue about but I like the contrast of sap wood to heart wood. Anyone care to take a stab at identifying these?


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

More pics for help.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 29, 2015)

It would very likely be quite beneficial to post a fresh sanded end grain cut. The checking and aged wood on the ends might make it hard for someone to recognize

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 29, 2015)

Pardon the ugly for in Chacos and the sanding job but I can't get a cross grain saw done right now. It would take too long with a hand saw and is too big for my table saw our miter saw to handle but the grain is a little better.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 30, 2015)

1st one: Russian olive
2nd one: ash 

I am looking at the bark and wood color to come up those id.


----------



## norman vandyke (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks. From looking at some pictures online, the first one definitely looks like russian olive. Ash is quite common here too, so it is very likely to be the second one. Again, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 1, 2015)

That fist one being for sure russian olive, I'm thinking about trying to quarter it on my table saw to see how it looks nekkid. It's probably the most common tree next to cotton wood around here, so I'm not worried about losing something special any more and if I like it, I'll have a steady supply of great looking lumber. I'll post pictures later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 1, 2015)

That is awesome you have lots of russian olives!!! around here they are primarily a landscape tree that fell out of popularity in the 60's and 70's. They often produce small strawberry sized burls up and down the main truck with the occasional burl the size of a softball or volley ball. I have had several that produced boards with small burl pockets all over which is really a cool effect. If i could get my neighbor off his rear end i would have a log of it to mill but he is a hard one to motivate. He wants his tree gone but insists that he helps! lol!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (May 2, 2015)

If I happen to run across any burls I'll make sure


norman vandyke said:


> That fist one being for sure russian olive, I'm thinking about trying to quarter it on my table saw to see how it looks nekkid. It's probably the most common tree next to cotton wood around here, so I'm not worried about losing something special any more and if I like it, I'll have a steady supply of great looking lumber. I'll post pictures later tonight or tomorrow.


In further news, do NOT try to saw a wet log that weighs over 100 pounds on your table saw unless you have a proper blade. Made it about 4 inches before it seized. Need to rethink saying this thing or just wait until I can access a mill.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 2, 2015)

The second one looked like "Green ash", _Fraxinus pensylvanica_. Likely the 'Urbanite' variety, from the flaky looking bark.


----------

